# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  [AMATORY] В НИКОЛАЕВЕ! 30.09.11 Клуб Euphoria

## alterboy

ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ КОНЦЕРТ В НИКОЛАЕВЕ!
10 ЛЕТ ГРУППЕ! ВСЕ ХИТЫ
Спецгость: Игорь [IGOR] Капранов

Встреча ВКОНТАКТЕ:
http://vkontakte.ru/event28496927

БИЛЕТЫ В ПРОДАЖЕ!
До 15 августа билеты по 80 грн.
С 16 августа по 29 сентября - 100 грн.
В день концерта - 120 грн.

Продажа билетов:
Витя (066 499 74 88,093 955 14 37)
Юра (063 67 16 772)
Олег (093 44 74 944)
-= "Rock Energy" =- 
http://vkontakte.ru/club22069492
представляет:
Навряд ли кто поставит под сомнение факт, что начало XXI века на тяжелой альтернативной сцене России прошло под звучание композиций [AMATORY]. За 10 лет своей яркой карьеры эта группа выпустила пять студийных альбомов, концертный DVD и множество синглов, делила сцену с Korn, Slipknot и Stone Sour. Исключительное качество студийных работ и концертов сделали авторитет [AMATORY] практически непререкаемым. Это единственная российская группа в своем жанре, которая сумела разорвать все шаблоны и необратимо реализовала потенциал тяжелой музыки, сделав ее понятной самым широким массам слушателей!

И теперь титаны тяжелой альтернативной сцены – [AMATORY] – готовят ошеломляющий удар из серии концертов, посвященных 10-летию своей творческой деятельности! Это будут уникальные и единственные в своем роде шоу, потому что их [AMATORY] дадут в расширенном составе. Специальным гостем юбилейного тура станет бывший вокалист группы Игорь [IGOR] Капранов! Это первый в истории группы тур сразу с двумя свободными вокалистами, которыми станут [SLAVA] и [IGOR], а также концертной программой, состоящей из хитов со всех студийных альбомов!

«Мы хорошо сработались со Славой, – говорит [IGOR] о том, как проходит подготовка к туру в расширенном формате. – Это будет горячо! Думаю, мы выберем блок старых песен, которые были записаны со мной, в которых люди привыкли слышать мой голос. И будет более новый блок, со Славой. И еще один блок, в котором мы вместе со Славой будем исполнять некоторые песни. У нас в этом блоке будет разделение вокальных партий… На репетициях это звучит здорово и мощно! Будет круто!».
Не упусти уникальную возможность отпраздновать день рождения группы вместе с музыкантами под звучание лучших песен [AMATORY]! Шанс вспомнить, пережить, почувствовать и получить необыкновенный заряд энергии. Это музыка, пропитанная невероятной энергетикой, способной плавить металл и сердца… Как 10 лет назад, так и в наши дни!
Интервью о юбилейном туре в расширенном формате:
http://www.a1tv.ru/?id=188856

----------


## Donya :)

> Продажа билетов:
> Витя (066 499 74 88,093 955 14 37)
> Юра (063 67 16 772)
> Олег (093 44 74 944)


 Это можно в Одессе купить или в Николаев ехать придется?

----------


## alterboy

> Это можно в Одессе купить или в Николаев ехать придется?


 6-го сентября Витя (первые два номера) будет в Одессе,позвони ему договоришся)

----------


## Donya :)

> 6-го сентября Витя (первые два номера) будет в Одессе,позвони ему договоришся)


 ок! спасибо)

----------

